# Can you like, demesticate wild pigeons?



## Pigeonrandomnes (Jun 22, 2010)

There are alot of wild pigeons in my town living in an old grain elevator. is it possible to capture and tame wild pigeons for homing perposes? (granted i get permission to even go in there) i do know there is no law agaisnt aptureing wild Rock Doves (pigeons) in any way.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Talk to local fanciers about getting birds from racing stock. They may be willing to help out someone with a genuine interest.

There's no good reason for taking birds from 'the wild', even ferals.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

*URGENT help needed for 130+ abandoned pigeons in N. Cal*
Check out this thread. They need help


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thing is....Ferals will just wanna home back to the elevator. They need to be BORN where they are gonna home back to.


----------



## Pigeonrandomnes (Jun 22, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> *URGENT help needed for 130+ abandoned pigeons in N. Cal*
> Check out this thread. They need help


could you give me thelink to that thread?


----------



## Pigeonrandomnes (Jun 22, 2010)

Pigeonrandomnes said:


> could you give me thelink to that thread?


never mind, i found it


----------

